# Beautiful Sunrises



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 2, 2016)

We have an active thread for Sunsets. So lets have one for Sunrise. 
Why do I prefer Sunrise to Sunsets? For me it's easier to work in the ascending light, there's often more mist and gentle haze. So the colours tend to be be more interesting. There's generally less people and dogs about at that time and I find I get a greater chance for a good shot on a clear day forecast. 

Here's a sunrise over a bluebell wood in Oxford from a few months back:






Canon 5DIII, TS-e 17L with a 2x TC mkII


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Lovely shot. 8) Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## JClark (Jun 6, 2016)

Not a sunrise _per se_, but a bit of _contre-jour_ shot this morning AT sunrise as I was testing out my new 5DSR.

Shadows lift just fine.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jun 6, 2016)

6D, 24-105 f/4 IS @ 24mm, f/10 @ 1/200, ISO 400:


----------



## mdmphoto (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's a sunrise over a bluebell wood in Oxford from a few months back:





Canon 5DIII, TS-e 17L with a 2x TC mkII
[/quote]

Great starting post to a great topic, GMCPhotographics...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Nice shots here already, but I just wondered what was wrong with this Sunrises thread, 5 pages already and recently active? 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9085.60 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

mdmphoto said:


> 6D, 24-105 f/4 IS @ 24mm, f/10 @ 1/200, ISO 400:



Very nice shot, mdmphoto.


----------



## JClark (Jun 6, 2016)

JClark said:


> Not a sunrise _per se_, but a bit of _contre-jour_ shot this morning AT sunrise as I was testing out my new 5DSR.
> 
> Shadows lift just fine.



Eh.. Should have gone in the florals thread. Sorry y'all.


----------



## JClark (Jun 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Nice shots here already, but I just wondered what was wrong with this Sunrises thread, 5 pages already and recently active?
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9085.60
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I wondered the same? (But just going with the flow  )


----------



## lichtlinien (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

Very nice picture, lichtlinien. Welcome to CR


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 7, 2016)

Bay Bridge Sunrise - San Francisco, CA


----------



## rnl (Jun 22, 2016)

Canon 5DSR, 
Canon 16-35 f4 at 16mm
4.0 sec at f11, ISO 100

processed in DXO 11


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

rnl said:


> Canon 5DSR,
> Canon 16-35 f4 at 16mm
> 4.0 sec at f11, ISO 100
> 
> processed in DXO 11




Beautiful picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## bwud (Oct 13, 2016)

Taken only a few feet from my front door



rnl said:


> Canon 5DSR,
> Canon 16-35 f4 at 16mm
> 4.0 sec at f11, ISO 100
> 
> processed in DXO 11



Nice one!


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice shot, bwud.


----------



## bwud (Oct 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shot, bwud.



Thanks Click. Here's one from this morning. Sony A7RII + Canon 16-35 f/4.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 30, 2016)

Mine. 
Out of camera jpg. Size reduced only.

-r


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 30, 2016)

Some of each. --- Sunrise and Sunset. Can you tell which it is?

http://www.ronbrunsvold.com/sunrise_sunset/


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Some of each. --- Sunrise and Sunset. Can you tell which it is?




Great shots. 8) Well done, Ron.


----------



## bwud (Oct 30, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Some of each. --- Sunrise and Sunset. Can you tell which it is?
> 
> http://www.ronbrunsvold.com/sunrise_sunset/



I can make educated guesses, but I won't. Amazing work!


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks Click and bwud. These were taken over several years, and always a favorite subject.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 30, 2016)

Here's a Sunrise from this time of year, but a few years back in Dorset, UK:





Canon 5D3 and a 16-35IIL.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a Sunrise from this time of year, but a few years back in Dorset, UK:




Beautiful picture. I really like this one. Well done. 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 4, 2016)

Here's a shot from Greenwich Observatory, London on Wednesday morning:




Canon 5DII and a ef-16-35IIL


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

September sunrise over Mission Hill Winery, West Kelowna, British Columbia


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi GMC. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot from Greenwich Observatory, London on Wednesday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mycanonphotos (Nov 20, 2016)

5 shot stitch in PS. W-5D4 24-105 ISI, -20x60- or 100" uncropped
Glamis morning. Camp at Wash 15


Glamis-Sunrise Pano by Jason Witten, on Flickr


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 21, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> 5 shot stitch in PS. W-5D4 24-105 ISI, -20x60- or 100" uncropped
> Glamis morning. Camp at Wash 15
> 
> 
> Glamis-Sunrise Pano by Jason Witten, on Flickr



That's some really nice colours there!


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> 5 shot stitch in PS. W-5D4 24-105 ISI, -20x60- or 100" uncropped
> Glamis morning. Camp at Wash 15




Beautiful sky. Lovely colours. 8)


----------



## sedwards (Nov 21, 2016)

Skyway bridge taken in Fort DeSoto 


5D3_0761 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2016)

Great shot, Stuart. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 22, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Skyway bridge taken in Fort DeSoto
> 
> 
> 5D3_0761 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Nice placement!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 22, 2016)

I had missed a pretty epic sunrise the day before and was lucky the follow-on wasn't half bad. San Diego skyline.





5DSR : 24-70 f/2.8L II @ 53mm : 87S : f/9 : ISO 100 w/ Lee 10 stop and .6 Soft ND


----------



## candyman (Nov 22, 2016)

ERHP said:


> I had missed a pretty epic sunrise the day before and was lucky the follow-on wasn't half bad. San Diego skyline.
> 
> 
> 5DSR : 24-70 f/2.8L II @ 53mm : 87S : f/9 : ISO 100 w/ Lee 10 stop and .6 Soft ND




Gorgeous picture! Beautiful colors.
Interesting that it took you just 87 seconds with f/9 a LEE 10 stop & .6 Soft ND while it was made when the sun was not yet up and you had some morning darkness


----------



## candyman (Nov 22, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Skyway bridge taken in Fort DeSoto
> 
> 
> by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Great view. Nice transition of the colors in the sky.
Very nicely done!


----------



## lion rock (Nov 22, 2016)

ERHP,
Beautiful.
Excellent technique, too.
-r



ERHP said:


> I had missed a pretty epic sunrise the day before and was lucky the follow-on wasn't half bad. San Diego skyline.
> 
> 5DSR : 24-70 f/2.8L II @ 53mm : 87S : f/9 : ISO 100 w/ Lee 10 stop and .6 Soft ND


----------



## K-amps (Nov 22, 2016)

Himalayan Sunrise


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2016)

K-amps said:


> Himalayan Sunrise



Great shot, K-amps. Lovely light.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 22, 2016)

candyman said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > I had missed a pretty epic sunrise the day before and was lucky the follow-on wasn't half bad. San Diego skyline.
> ...



Thanks candyman, lion rock! I actually believe part of it was due to the amount of light being reflected from both the clouds and water as all my shots had seemed shorter than I expected pre-Lee, plus I didn't want to blow the sky out so it was shot about 1/3 under. The .6 SND was mainly used for the soft graduation on the upper section.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 22, 2016)

Taken just before sunrise about a week ago.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 22, 2016)

K-amps said:


> Himalayan Sunrise


Very nice.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 22, 2016)

Sunrise over Resurrection Bay, Alaska, from Seward.
24-70 f4L IS at 24mm on a 5D3. Camera JPEG with no adjustment other than downsizing.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 23, 2016)

Much appreciated Click and MrFoto


----------



## Highline (Nov 23, 2016)

Classic sunrise view over Hong Kong from Victoria Peak


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2016)

Highline said:


> Classic sunrise view over Hong Kong from Victoria Peak



Very nice shot. Well done, Highline.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 8, 2016)

Sunrise over the Baltic Sea, somewhere in between Sweden and Poland
1000D + EF-S 18-55


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Sunrise over the Baltic Sea, somewhere in between Sweden and Poland
> 1000D + EF-S 18-55



Nice! Well done, LordofTackle.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## lion rock (Dec 8, 2016)

Beautiful!
-r


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks lion rock 

At first I was actually pretty pi**** about this picture. We were sailing through the night and the whole night was cloudless. But right when the sun started to come up over the horizon that big fat cloud appeared, so I missed that shot showing the red sun coming from the sea. However, it turned out nicely nevertheless


----------



## lion rock (Dec 9, 2016)

Lord,
We do the best we can, nature dictates the light.
Sometimes we get lucky!
It was very nice, anyway, dramatic as I w=see it.
-r


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 31, 2017)

Thought I would give this topic a bump. There must be people out there shooting sunrises.
Taken with 6D and 400mm.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Thought I would give this topic a bump. There must be people out there shooting sunrises.
> Taken with 6D and 400mm.



Very nice picture. 8)


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 31, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would give this topic a bump. There must be people out there shooting sunrises.
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Pookie (Apr 1, 2017)

Haleakalā Sunrise, right before the sun peeks out over the clouds...
Canon EOS 5D Mark III
EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Nice shot, good to keep threads like this going too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Pookie. 
Very nice shot, clouds can add so much to a shot like this and in this one they have done it all. 
Am I right in thinking you are stood on a peak (or maybe flying) looking over a mist filled area with clouds above? 
Also, I'm confused by the dislike, what is to dislike? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Pookie said:


> Haleakalā Sunrise, right before the sun peeks out over the clouds...
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kodakrome.
> Nice shot, good to keep threads like this going too.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks!


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Haleakalā Sunrise, right before the sun peeks out over the clouds...
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM



Nice shot, Pookie. Beautiful sky.




Valvebounce said:


> Also, I'm confused by the dislike, what is to dislike?



+1


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 1, 2017)

Sunrise at Flamborough Head, England. Shot on 5DII + 40mm + Manfotto 058. f/8, 100 ISO


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful. Very nice shot, Sporgon.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2017)

Sporgon,
Nice.
-r


Sporgon said:


> Sunrise at Flamborough Head, England. Shot on 5DII + 40mm + Manfotto 058. f/8, 100 ISO


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Sporgon. 
Very nice shot, well found location with the headland and lighthouse. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> Sunrise at Flamborough Head, England. Shot on 5DII + 40mm + Manfotto 058. f/8, 100 ISO


----------



## bholliman (Apr 1, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Sunrise at Flamborough Head, England. Shot on 5DII + 40mm + Manfotto 058. f/8, 100 ISO



Beautiful shot Sporgon


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 1, 2017)

AM2I7832_HDR-Edit-2.jpg by Joseph Calev, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Great Barrier Reef. Lady Elliot Island, Queensland.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Pookie.
> Very nice shot, clouds can add so much to a shot like this and in this one they have done it all.
> Am I right in thinking you are stood on a peak (or maybe flying) looking over a mist filled area with clouds above?
> Also, I'm confused by the dislike, what is to dislike?
> ...



Hi Graham, Yes... I'm on the peak of Haleakalā. We have a vacation house in the upcountry of Maui and every so often you can get the conditions just right for some great sunrises. I've now heard from Ashanford that the area is now lottery driven in order to get at this site... truly sad


----------



## Pookie (Apr 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Haleakalā Sunrise, right before the sun peeks out over the clouds...
> ...


Thanks Click and Graham...


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Sorry to Pookie, that dislike from me is a mistake ! I looked to see who would dislike the image only to find it was me  I would never "dislike" someone's work publically unless it was truely awful ! I must have touched the "dislike" icon on my iPad when I was looking at the pictures, and scrolling probably. Not a very accident proof system ! Also I can't find a way to get it off.

Mods, if you read this can you please remove the "dislike" from Sporgon on Pookie's sunset image.


----------



## cpsico (Apr 1, 2017)

Taken with my trusty 1Ds mark III


----------



## cpsico (Apr 1, 2017)

1ds mark III, which my 5d IV has now semi obsolete but still fun to use from time to time.


----------



## Benelly (Apr 2, 2017)

Great shots everyone.
My trusty old 40D and 24-105 F4.
New toy is a 5D4 - lots to learn and looking forward to cleaner images.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi cpsico, Benelly. 
Nice shots from both of you, I did the same thing the other day, proved that the older cameras, a 40D, can still take great shots in the right conditions. I missed the ability to crop that the 20Mp cameras provide! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 3, 2017)

The Lawrie memorial on Ben Ledi at sunrise. It was so cold in the windchill that I could barely operate the camera, even with gloves stuffed with those little exothermic sachets...




Ben Ledi - Lawrie Memorial [5D4_1393] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr

5DIV + 24-105 (original)


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> The Lawrie memorial on Ben Ledi at sunrise. It was so cold in the windchill that I could barely operate the camera, even with gloves stuffed with those little exothermic sachets...
> 
> 5DIV + 24-105 (original)




Beautiful picture. Well done, GammyKnee.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Benelly & cpsico,

Lovely pictures guys.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Paul. 
Truly spectacular shot, great timing and positioning. It sounds like a good job you had the hand warmers or you may have lost fingers to Mr. Jack Frost! 
Thank you for making the effort to go and take this picture so that I don't have to freeze. ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



GammyKnee said:


> The Lawrie memorial on Ben Ledi at sunrise. It was so cold in the windchill that I could barely operate the camera, even with gloves stuffed with those little exothermic sachets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 3, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Paul.
> Truly spectacular shot, great timing and positioning. It sounds like a good job you had the hand warmers or you may have lost fingers to Mr. Jack Frost!
> Thank you for making the effort to go and take this picture so that I don't have to freeze. ;D ;D
> 
> ...



+1 !

Good shot, and good processing that has retained a very natural look.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Very nice shot, Sporgon.



Many thanks Click, Lion Rock, Graham & bholliman ! 

I got lucky with this. As it was shot in the summer I had to get up at about 3am and drive out to the coast. The sky was totally overcast and I had a face as long as a week. Got set up on the off chance, then this happened !


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks Graham, Click & Sporgon


----------



## Benelly (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Valvebounce and Click,
Many thanks for looking and commenting.
Regards ... Benelly


Benelly said:


> Great shots everyone.
> My trusty old 40D and 24-105 F4.
> New toy is a 5D4 - lots to learn and looking forward to cleaner images.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Sporgon. 
I just noticed that an undo rating option has been provided since your little faux pas! ;D
It is nice that the moderators are reacting to such requests so quickly. 
Thanks to the moderators for the great site. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm confused by the dislike, what is to dislike?
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> I just noticed that an undo rating option has been provided since your little faux pas! ;D
> It is nice that the moderators are reacting to such requests so quickly.
> Thanks to the moderators for the great site.
> ...



Thanks Valvebounce, I'm always pressing things I shouldn't, or at least that's what my wife says


----------



## WRS (Apr 6, 2017)

One from Torres del Paine earlier this week. Beautiful weather in Patagonia this week. 



Los Cuernos by William, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Apr 6, 2017)

Incredible!
-r
PS. I want to be there!




WRS said:


> One from Torres del Paine earlier this week. Beautiful weather in Patagonia this week.
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 6, 2017)

WRS said:


> One from Torres del Paine earlier this week. Beautiful weather in Patagonia this week.



Wow! That is very nice indeed!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2017)

WRS said:


> One from Torres del Paine earlier this week. Beautiful weather in Patagonia this week.



Very nice!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi William. 
Beautiful shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



WRS said:


> One from Torres del Paine earlier this week. Beautiful weather in Patagonia this week.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2017)

WRS said:


> One from Torres del Paine earlier this week. Beautiful weather in Patagonia this week.



Excellent shot. Well done, WRS.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 9, 2017)

Lucy Vincent beach sunrise.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Lucy Vincent beach sunrise.



Beautiful. 8) Well done, IslanderMV.


----------



## hbr (Apr 10, 2017)

I absolutely love this photograph, IslanderMV. Keep them coming!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Islander. 
Exquisite. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Lucy Vincent beach sunrise.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 22, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> I got lucky with this. As it was shot in the summer I had to get up at about 3am and drive out to the coast. The sky was totally overcast and I had a face as long as a week. Got set up on the off chance, then this happened !



True luck would be have been if you had been driving down the road and saw this out your car window - and just happened to have your camera handy, no planning, preparation or getting up at 3am.

To me moments like this - when you get an unexpected opening in the clouds, after planning and getting up early, are a reward for the hard work involved in getting to the right location at the right time with the right equipment. Those windows in the clouds don't happen as often as we would like for them too, but when they do it makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## bholliman (Apr 22, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Haleakalā Sunrise, right before the sun peeks out over the clouds...
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


Stunning image Pookie! Very beautiful.


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 4, 2017)

Sunrise in the morning in the first hour​
​


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 24, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> Sunrise in the morning in the first hour​
> ​



That's nice, there's something very hopeful and "spring like" in your shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 3, 2017)

Sunrise at the pier, taken this morning. I was there at 5:45 AM, and the fishermen were already there. You have to get up pretty early to beat those guys.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, kodakrome.



Thank you, Click


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 4, 2017)

6D with 200 2.8L


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> 6D with 200 2.8L



Another very nice shot, well done. 8)


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2017)

Here is a sunrise over the Sea of Galilee and the Golan.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice photo, not sure of the weather, though.
-r



Geek said:


> Here is a sunrise over the Sea of Galilee and the Golan.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice picture, Tim.


----------



## larusejunior (Aug 4, 2017)

Sunrise On Venice - August 2017 (Italy)







Original: https://larusejunior.smugmug.com/Trips/Italia-Road-Trip-2016/i-HPRDmM5/A


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise On Venice - August 2017 (Italy)




Lovely shot. Nicely done. 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 27, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise On Venice - August 2017 (Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, it's good to see a non-misty morning there. Every time I've gone for this shot it's been too foggy. Some times a little mist is nice...but too much is too much!


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 6, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise On Venice - August 2017 (Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...very pretty shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 6, 2017)

About a minute before sunrise on the pier.
6D, 28mm f2.8 IS, ISO 200, f4, 1/50th.


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 6, 2017)

from a mountain peak in austria


----------



## james75 (Sep 7, 2017)

A photo from a few weeks back


----------



## Synergyone (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello everyone. Here's a sunrise shot a few months back off the southern coast of Taiwan. What the image doesn't reveal is the high humidity fogging the lens every few minutes. Sony A7R2+Canon 16-35iiF4


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2017)

Synergyone said:


> Hello everyone. Here's a sunrise shot a few months back off the southern coast of Taiwan. What the image doesn't reveal is the high humidity fogging the lens every few minutes. Sony A7R2+Canon 16-35iiF4



Lovely shots.

Welcome to CR


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 7, 2017)

Some lovely shots recently - really like the Venice sunrise shot!



larusejunior said:


> Sunrise On Venice - August 2017 (Italy)
> Original: https://larusejunior.smugmug.com/Trips/Italia-Road-Trip-2016/i-HPRDmM5/A


----------



## larusejunior (Sep 13, 2017)

> Lovely shot. Nicely done. 8)





> Very nice, it's good to see a non-misty morning there. Every time I've gone for this shot it's been too foggy. Some times a little mist is nice...but too much is too much!





> Wow...very pretty shot.





> Some lovely shots recently - really like the Venice sunrise shot!



Thanks for your comments


----------



## Vern (Sep 13, 2017)

a little after sunrise a few years ago, we had an amazing sky at the beach - once in a lifetime, so far


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2017)

Very nice shot, Vern.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 28, 2017)

6 shot vertical pano taken with 1DX and Sigma 150-600C. this morning. 
f/16, 1/100, ISO100.




1DX_0996-Pano by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

Lovely shot, Ryan. 8)


----------



## AUGS (Oct 29, 2017)

Here are a few of mine from a couple of years ago.
Shot with 5D3 and either EF16-35IIL or EF24-70IIL


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 29, 2017)

One of mine from last week - Lake Ontario.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

AUGS said:


> Here are a few of mine from a couple of years ago.
> Shot with 5D3 and either EF16-35IIL or EF24-70IIL



Beautiful series. 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> One of mine from last week - Lake Ontario.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, 7DmkI.


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 29, 2017)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > One of mine from last week - Lake Ontario.
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## AUGS (Oct 29, 2017)

Click said:


> AUGS said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of mine from a couple of years ago.
> ...



Thanks, Click. Been a while since I posted images.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 2, 2018)

first sunrise of 2018 here in Australia 



First Sunrise of 2018 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> first sunrise of 2018 here in Australia



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice!
-r



 basketballfreak6 said:


> first sunrise of 2018 here in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> First Sunrise of 2018 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 3, 2018)

Click said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > first sunrise of 2018 here in Australia
> ...





lion rock said:


> Nice!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys


----------



## Duct_Taper (Jan 16, 2018)

This was yesterday morning from my office parking lot... saw the colours while getting out of the car and sadly didn't have time to go find some nicer surroundings!

(note: resized for web viewing)


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Beautiful sky. Nicely done, Duct Taper.


----------



## Mooney (Feb 14, 2018)

Thankfully, I was near my house so I could grab my camera as the sun and fog engulfed the Chicago suburbs.



4N5A0748 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice shot. Well done, Mooney.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 14, 2018)

Dreamy.
Nice.
-r



Mooney said:


> Thankfully, I was near my house so I could grab my camera as the sun and fog engulfed the Chicago suburbs.
> on Flickr


----------



## paolo80 (Feb 14, 2019)

That Wanaka Tree, New Zealand.
5D IV - 24-70 L II 2.8


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Paolo80.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi Paulo.
I guess from “that tree” that it may be one of those “done to death” shots, but it is a first time viewing for me and I think you have done a stunning job capturing this shot, such crisp reflections, beautiful.

Cheers, Graham.



paolo80 said:


> That Wanaka Tree, New Zealand.
> 5D IV - 24-70 L II 2.8


----------



## paolo80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## DSP121 (Feb 28, 2019)

paolo80 said:


> View attachment 183121
> 
> That Wanaka Tree, New Zealand.
> 5D IV - 24-70 L II 2.8



Wonderful photo! Reflections on the water surface are superb. I also like the color combination! Great job!


----------

